# In need of oasis report



## dap320 (Oct 12, 2010)

I am looking to buy a 2004 F250 diesel but Ive been reading up on the change in the engines half way through the year and want to make sure this truck had the later engine that supposedly was not as problematic. I went to the dealership to see if they could provide me an oasis report and they would not for some reason. I cant understand what the problem would be especially since they get all of my business. Anyways if anyone has access to this service and would be so gracious to provide me with an oasis report, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Thanks again!
Dave
1FTNW21P64EC96386


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ford stop that for reason. I have access to oasis report until last year they stop it.


----------



## dap320 (Oct 12, 2010)

so is there another type of report I should be looking for?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not understanding his english but they still do oasis reports. My guys would only read it to me, wouldn't print it. A tech can get one for you if theyre cool like 07PSDCREW


----------



## Jeckstine (Jan 24, 2011)

I have an 04 6.0. If you can not get a report look at the valve cover passenger side to see if there is a sensor called the ICP right under the alternator. If it is there, Late build, if not , early build.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I dont know what Milwaukee is talking about as oasis reports are a vital part of my everyday stuff at work...
I can get you one....what is your email so I send the attachments?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I figured out how to convert it so ill post here.....And thanks Alldayrj for sayin im cool!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

07PSDCREW;1561612 said:


> I dont know what Milwaukee is talking about as oasis reports are a vital part of my everyday stuff at work...
> I can get you one....what is your email so I send the attachments?


To say clearly for once again. I used to have access to that OASIS report on ford site with account there. For some reason they decided to denied access to OASIS report due amount of people request for oasis report. And dealership stop print oasis report too.

Only who have access to that are dealer's shop.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Probably the person who's username and password you were using got fired or quit and then you are denied access. We now as of a few years ago have to change passwords every 2 months to access the PTS/OASIS site. 
But no worries, I attached the requested OASIS report above. :wave:


----------



## dap320 (Oct 12, 2010)

07PSDCREW,
For some reason I am unable to view the report that you posted in the forum. I sent you a pm with my email address. I must also agree with the "cool" statement. Thanks again guys. This is a huge help!

Dave


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Really? That's strange. It shows up right on screen in the forum for me on two different pc's. maybe because you are a new member?? Hmmm. Ok I will email them to you.


----------



## dap320 (Oct 12, 2010)

I am using a pc and there are alot of security restriction, which might be the case.


----------



## dap320 (Oct 12, 2010)

I meant a pc at my work


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

With the build date of March 24 2004 I'm going with early model but I could be wrong. The only way to tell is get the serial # off the right side valve cover. 6,000,000 to 6,155,636 is early build engine...the problem one. 
6,155,037 to 6,344,942 is the better one.  

Those other 3 pages show all warranty history to 98,xxx miles. According to the oasis report, this truck had a lot of egr issues and nothing else really. It may be worth putting in an egr delete if you do buy it. 
Good luck.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

its a 6.0, i didnt know they had a non problematic one? lol, they keep me in business between egrs, high pressure oil feed pipes, and other no start retardedness.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

All 6.0's used to be great money makers till I started installing BP EGR Coolers, Oil coolers and water pumps.

The damn things stay on the road now! lol


----------



## dap320 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks guys this was a huge help. Does anyone know when the engine was changed over? The build date was march 24 2004.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

You have to look at the serial # to tell that... Refferencing the info above. There wasn't a specific date when they started. When the old production engine supply ran out, they start the new revision.


----------



## dap320 (Oct 12, 2010)

Gotcha, I was hoping there was a way to tell by the date.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

To explain why that's the only way to tell what it has...

When I looked up the vin# to price out a replacement long block for it, to find out if its early or later, you have to get the serial number off the old one to find out which one it was.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

The quickest way to tell if it is an early build or late is to look at the right bank valve cover. If you see the glow plug module and nothing sticking out of the valve cover, its an early build. If you see the ICP sensor (bout 2" long with a three wire plug on it) sticking out of the valve cover, you have a late build.

I've seen trucks with a build date into late 2004 that had the early production engines, long after they were supposedly revamped.


----------

